# Newbie Help PLEASE



## SoaperSpinner (Oct 5, 2014)

I am getting really, really frustrated with making simple farmer's cheese. I have followed recipes that call for whole store-brought cow's milk but I have raw Nubian goat's milk to use. Both times I have to use a lot more vinegar for it to curdle. I am at about 6400' and using a candy thermometer, stainless steel pot over a propane stove... Is it the milk?

Also can you make raw goat milk cheese with only veggie rennet? If so, what temp should the milk be brought up to?

Any help is MUCH appreciated!!!!!
Kennedi


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, it is the switch to goats milk. I would say adding calcium chloride would help BUT a little extra vinegar yields the same result. Also, just give it more time...cheesemakers have to develop that hard-to-learn skill of patience. When using your fresh milk, the temps are 2 to 5 degrees lower than recommended for cows milk...in your recipe it is about 185. Yes, there is vegetable rennet, but I really do not care for it. Maybe others have had good experiences and can recommend the brand and identify differences.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Lots of info on www.fiascofarm.com about cheesemaking with goat's milk.


----------

